# 22 you like best



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Which 22 Do you like*​
ruger 10/221777.27%remington 59714.55%marlin 700000.00%browning semi auto 22418.18%


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

what semi auto 22 do u like best?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Mind adding the Thompson 22?


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Add the Winchester model 61


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

IMO......Ruger all the way. You can customize a ruger so easily. They have many parts, stocks, and barrels that you can switch to find what fits u.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

This one: (Ruger 10/22, slightly customized)










 :beer:

huntin1


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ruger 10/22! It's too much fun to customize yourself.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

If Ruger had only included a bolt-stop, and pre-drilled a hole in the rear of the reciever, the 10/22 would be perfect

(The hole allows cleaning the barrel from the bore instead of the muzzle, and is covered by the stock when fully assembled, but a Bore snake is probbly sufficient.)

The Brownings are good also...But then again, has any browning ever NOT been good? :lol:


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

The Browning is my favorite, but I don't take it out as much anymore. It is extremely accurate, especially for a semi, but I don't want to bang her around too much. Anymore I usually take out my Savage 17HMR bolt.

Ruger gets my vote if you want to customize, and they are a blast!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Gotta love those 10/22's....


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Are you kidding me...that's the ultimate gopher gun!!! NICE GUN...


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

do a search on 10/22 gatling gun...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the AR-15/M-16


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

Just purchased a cheap (cost wise) Marlin model 795 and put a Bushnell 4x scope on top. This thing can shoot!
I could not believe how light and smooth this operates using Federal ammo.
For just over a hundred bucks, this little baby is a fun shooter!


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Why do we only have 4 choices? Seems a little biased to me. I thought about the 10/22 but prefer a tube fed so stuck with the Marlin Model 60. Also had a Marlin 989 and another model 60 before this one. Have had a Stevens 15A Single Shot forever. Usually shoot the Rem 700 .223 but missed having an auto .22 so just picked up a Marlin again at Scheels last week. Also had a Ruger Single Six.

INCOMING!!!! 155MM


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I am pretty partial to my Winchester 9422 and my Remington 572.



mr.trooper said:


> The Brownings are good also...But then again, has any browning ever NOT been good? :lol:


I pretty much hated my BPS 10 guage. I now know what BPS stands for.

But I am not a Browning hater by any means. I love my Belgium made stainless Hi-Power.


----------

